# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day

## johnnyfixit

Hello all,  
After awhile trying to find info and a forum on an Aussie site I'm glad to finally find one with so much information (and what seems like good blokes) 
So G'day all, hope I can be of much assistance and you blokes are.

----------

